# Pee Pad Cabana



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I made Abella a "Pee Pad Cabana" - Photo below

I have a glass slider leading to a leanto greenhouse off of the family room to which I added a small doggy door. I then created a small personal enclosure area out of plywood that accommodates Abellas Pee Pad holder & a step - I was planning on painting the plywood but that hasn't happened yet. Next I purchased some green & white striped Sunbrella fabric and made a scolloped canopy to keep the sun and any dripping condensation from the glass off of Abellas "private" space. Notice the bells hanging down by her doggy door - she rings those before going out to alert me that I will need to clean up after her......LOL (She is such a princess)!

I would love to hear any of your ideas/creations that make life easier for you & your Maltese.

"No matter how little money and how few possessions you own, having a dog makes you rich." Louis Sabin


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Paulann,
That Cabana is absolutely gorgeous. How creative and talented you are. My creativity for my dogs was to make a tunnel (about 2 1/2 ft. long) from the doggie door to the yard. Lol. If I had a computer I could post a picture, but my idea doesn’t hold a candle to your Cabana.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow you are so creative. I love the cabana, I would love to have one. So awesome


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Mare,
Thank you. I am retired and probably have way to much time on my hands. My hobbies are gardening, crafts/sewing and of coarse everything related to caring for Abella. I notice you live in TN - Im wondering if that tunnel you made goes under the snow to a special "snow free" spot in your yard - LOL. How do your little fluffs handle the cold? Im a native Californian and admit Im a wimp. My oldest daughter lives in Illinois and when I go visit her in February I hibernate for the week in her house.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The luxury piddle place....so beautiful!
My girls are belled trained too. Makes life so much easier, doesn’t it. 
Thanks for sharing. Your girl is lovely!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love that, so creative! We do indoor potty here. That way don't have to worry with the weather.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That's awesome! My girls just have their own bathroom - there's a powder room off the kitchen which is where they hang out during the day, and their pads are in there.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I LOVE your project---so creative! I have never been good at sewing but appreciate the work of others! Thank you for sharing w/us. 
We just redid our MB & took out the old leaky shower & also removed a corner tub (where we put the new shower). At the moment Lisi is not allowed to go outside (dental surgery recovery & she eats squirrel poop out there) so she has her pads in the (now) closet where the old shower was. We plan to put shelves above but leave the bottom open so her pad can always go there now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - that looks great. Most people don't have that nice a cabana. She's definitely living in style. I love that she rings the bell for her "faithful servant." :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

This is spectacular. Never seen anything like it. You're quite creative!!!

Lainie

P.S. Whisper is jealous!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That is absolutely wonderful, you're quite creative, Abella is one lucky girl to have you for a mom!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

lydiatug said:


> That is absolutely wonderful, you're quite creative, Abella is one lucky girl to have you for a mom!


Thank you.....I'm only lucky mommy to have Abella! :wub:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------

